# IVOGO Dimitri Mechanical Box Mod at Fasttech



## zadiac (14/12/14)

I quite like this. Very good price. I might just try this one.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011695/2014300-ivogo-dimitri-style-mechanical-box-mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

It does look pretty solid. and agree on the price for the mod.


----------

